# Best tankmates for chocolate Gouramis?



## ThunderFox (Apr 25, 2012)

I have recently set up my first tank after yearning for one for many years, it has been decorated and treated ready for my first fish to go in on friday.
I have 2 decorative/practical ornaments in the tank for shade/cover and i have 20 live plants to provide plenty of cover and hopefully in the long run, a healthy environment for my fish.
My tank details can be found here Buddy's Tank - 80 gallon Freshwater fish tank
I have decided on 2 young chocolate gouramis to be the first residents in my tank, i know they are recommended for more experienced hobbyists but i couldn't resist the little beauties and have plenty of sources to advise me should i need help with them. I would have preferred a few more to create a group but the supplier rarely comes across the breed so it may take some time to increase the group size.

I have heard and read a lot of conflicting stories on good tank mates for chocolate gouramis and would like to know what people who have had experience them think on suitable species to house with them besides plecos. 
I'm only really interested in small (up to 4-5cm) fish with peaceful/shoaling natures which would co-exist alongside the gouramis.
I'm interested in guppys and tetras but again conflicting stories are giving me lots to consider and i really want the best for all of my fish.

Also how many fish would you recommend my tank house, i would like at least 2 other species to put in alongside my pleco and do not want to over crowd my tank, i'm thinking about 18-20 but quite a few people have recommended 30 (based on guppy/tetra types)?


----------



## Clubber (Aug 6, 2009)

No personal experience yet. This is my next project though, 40G blackwater with floating plant. Tank mates, after researching and being advised by people who keep them (one of which I am getting my chocolates from directly), I plan to keep them with glass catfish and otocinclus. Glass cats are a peaceful schooling fish, but not very small in length, and you need at least 6. Not very fast moving though which means they probably wouldn't stress the slower more sedate chocolate gouramis. So that is what I'm going with. Good luck with whatever tankmates you choose.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Welcome to Tropical Fish Keeping forum.:wave:

I have kept and spawned two of the three species of Chocolates, Sphaerichthys osphromenoides and Sphaerichthys selatanensis. The first is the species most often seen under the common name. I'm attaching some photos below of two tanks and some of the fry. The first photo is a 70g in which the gourami were spawned, the second is the 33g in which they grew up.

These are indeed delicate fish. Tankmates must be carefully chosen. In the photos you might make out some rasbora, Trigonostigma espei in this case, and I also had a group of the sparkling gourami Trichopsis pumila which spawned several times as well. I had a group of five dwarf loach which were perhaps a bit boisterous for these gourami, and may have partly been the problem; I would not recommend loach with chocolates. I also had a large group of Boraras merah in the 70g, but they disappeared one by one with no explanation. I know a couple were pulled into the canister filter, only found this out after.

Water parameters are specific, and warmth is essential with a good cover to keep the air warm and moist as these are air breathers. Minimum 80F. You can read more in our profile, click the shaded names. I would just mention that floating plants are mandatory for these fish, they will be stressed otherwise. And minimal filter current to recreate a swamp environment. Good filtration for water quality but minimal flow.

Byron.


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

what about a sedate loach species like the kuhli?


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

redchigh said:


> what about a sedate loach species like the kuhli?


Possibly. My concern here would be their nocturnal ramblings, which might un-ease the gourami.


----------

